# [SOLVED- for now] Can't use Orbot Tor on Jelly Bean



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone had issues connecting to 's servers with JB ROMs?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodimus80 (Jul 4, 2012)

I also couldn't connect properly. Went back to ICS.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NOPE.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 2, 2012)

I did until I went into orbot's settings, and click on "use default IP tables".
Been working fine since.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the answer Eddie- I also found the answer on #Team Android... Thanks to all of you..

http://www.teamandroid.com/2012/07/29/fix-orbot-tor-android-41-jelly-bean-devices/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

